# ACS professional Murrplastik



## mrtommyt (24 August 2011)

Hallo,

wir haben bei uns in der Firma den Gravierer von Murrplastik. Dazu gabs die ACS-Software. Jetzt habe ich folgendes Problem mit dem einfügen von Grafiken. Diese sollten als wmf-Format vorhanden sein um graviert zu werden. Alternative wäre bmp, welche mit der "convert"-Fkt. gewandelt werden können. Bei mir geht beides nicht. Habe schon mit der Hotline von Murrplastik gesprochen...Antwort: " an dieser Stelle müssen wir passen"...toll und nu - ich muss mein Typenschild fertig bekommen... Hab schon sämtliche Grafikprogramme, Powerpoint etc. ausprobiert um eine wmf Datei zu bekommen, welche funktioniert...negativ. 
Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Blockmove (24 August 2011)

Du bist nicht allein 

Manchmal klappt Postscript-Import. Manche Grafikprogramme können Postscript-Export bzw. kannst du mit Hilfe eines Postscript-Druckertreibers in eine Datei drucken.
Allerdings gibts dabei wieder Probleme mit der Schriftdarstellung 

Gruß
Dieter

BTW:
Kennt eine zufällig eine Alternativ-Software, die mit Murrplastik-Gravierer funktioniert?


----------



## mrtommyt (24 August 2011)

hab grad mit dem herrn hetzel von murrplastik telefoniert, der meint ich soll mir den roland treiber von der webseite laden (wenn die nicht andauernd abschmieren würde) und dann meine datei mal als plt erstellen...

alternative könnte ich mir die von wago vorstellen...wenn der mist nicht intern gedongelt ist...ist ja das gleiche gerät....


----------



## mrtommyt (9 Oktober 2011)

so...hab mir ein altes corel draw besorgt und ne hpgl-datei selber erzeugt...damit gehts - kann aber nicht sinn und zweck der ganzen sache sein...mal gespannt ob sich da was tut.

weiß eigentlich jemand, ob die murrplastik-software win 7 kompatibel ist?


----------



## Blockmove (9 Oktober 2011)

mrtommyt schrieb:


> so...hab mir ein altes corel draw besorgt und ne hpgl-datei selber erzeugt...damit gehts - kann aber nicht sinn und zweck der ganzen sache sein...mal gespannt ob sich da was tut.



Wir haben den Fehler vor mehr als 2 Jahren gemeldet. Passiert is nicht viel :|

Gruß
Dieter


----------

